# Ariens 724 on CL



## aveteam (Sep 3, 2018)

I've been looking to replace my little single stage machine and I ran across this. Not sure on how old it is yet though from the pictures it looks like its in pretty good shape. What's the general consensus on these as far as reliability and replacement parts? Our winters here aren't too severe so I wouldn't be moving large drifts or anything. They're asking 450.
*Edit- just heard back from the fellow, its 5 years old.










Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

IMO I think that's a fair price and that Ariens should have parts available for a long time. The Ariens site has great support with parts and drawings and even the aftermarket parts suppliers have a lot of stuff to offer.
I'm just a little surprised he didn't take a few minutes to rinse the dust off it before taking the photos.

https://partsradar.partsmartweb.com...F=Empartweb&loginID=ariensc&loginpwd=consumer

.


----------



## aveteam (Sep 3, 2018)

Yeah, I kind of thought the same thing but as long as it's in good shape mechanically I can wash it off when I get it home :wink2: 
I'm sure it'll need all the standard stuff done to it anyway- oil, plug, carb, etc.
I just wish the picture with the nameplate was a little clearer so I could get the serial off it. Now to go take a look at it :hope:
At this age, would it have an American Tecumseh? From my reading here, it looks like some transitions happened about that time.


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

First off it’s NOT 5 yrs old, It has a Later Tecumseh OHV engine so it’s from around 2007-08 would be my guess, If in excellent shape it would be $450 but I think it’s a little high but still a fair price.


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

for 200 more asking i see a 926 ariens and a 11528 both much better machines
i was going to say it looks older then 5 myself the number on the white tag will tell you quickly before you drive for a liar seller


----------



## aveteam (Sep 3, 2018)

1132le said:


> for 200 more asking i see a 926 ariens and a 11528 both much better machines
> i was going to say it looks older then 5 myself the number on the white tag will tell you quickly before you drive for a liar seller


My budget is $500.
Did you see those in Northern Colorado?


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

aveteam said:


> My budget is $500.
> Did you see those in Northern Colorado?



https://denver.craigslist.org/for/d/ariens-11528le-snowblower-115/6683299177.html


asking 650 prolly get that for 595
a 1 time purchase over 20 years 100 to 150 shoudnt matter imo
very few machines are good for 500
st824
926le
snowblowers are not something to skimp on imo
i woudnt buy 724 at all thats just me and for sure not at that price


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

this could be a steal at 200 looks to be in pretty good shape if it starts and all the controls work


https://denver.craigslist.org/grd/d/snowblower-ariens-926le-2007/6686471741.html


1 hr 15 min away for a better machine at 1/2 the asking price
no brainer if the machine is good


----------



## aveteam (Sep 3, 2018)

1132le said:


> this could be a steal at 200 looks to be in pretty good shape if it starts and all the controls work
> 
> 
> https://denver.craigslist.org/grd/d/snowblower-ariens-926le-2007/6686471741.html
> ...


Yeah ya kinda got a point there I suppose. I saw both those but I was trying to keep it fairly close to home.
I figure any of these are gonna need a plug, oil, carb job, clean & lube at the least. And some minor adjustments.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I'd be in the car and half way there calling on that $200 926 if I were you. If it's in average condition ( looks to be in good shape) that's a really good deal.

On that 724 the fact he hasn't cleaned it might mean he's just wanting to move it down the road and you might get him down quite a bit. You could also ask for the model & serial number and we can find the year. He might honestly think it's 5 years old or that he's saying he's had it for 5 years which we all know is a whole different animal. But he could just be throwing out any number or lying.

.


----------



## aveteam (Sep 3, 2018)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> I'd be in the car and half way there calling on that $200 926 if I were you. If it's in average condition ( looks to be in good shape) that's a really good deal.
> 
> On that 724 the fact he hasn't cleaned it might mean he's just wanting to move it down the road and you might get him down. You could also ask for the model & serial number and we can find the year. He might honestly think it's 5 years old or that he's saying he's had it for 5 years which we all know is a whole different animal. But he could just be throwing out any number or lying.


I'm leaning that direction K4F. I just heard back from him on the 926 and it sounds like it needs the standard carb clean out. Looks like I'll be making a trip to Evergreen.

Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I'm the same way and a bit lazy so even though I'm cheap I'll pay more to not drive so far but that 926 looks to be a deal well worth the drive.

.


----------



## aveteam (Sep 3, 2018)

Yeah, its not a really big deal, I just have to figure out a day to go, soon! It's about 50 minutes from our place to Denver then about another 45 to there. And I'll have to borrow the neighbors trailer since I don't have a pickup, but it'll give my wife and I a reason to get out of the house! Thanks to 1132le for the kick in the pants!

Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

people ALWAYS exaggerate how young a machine is. why are they selling?

$400 seems fair.( depending on inspection) a 724 is versatile than a bigger or smaller blower IMO.


----------



## aveteam (Sep 3, 2018)

orangputeh said:


> people ALWAYS exaggerate how young a machine is. why are they selling?
> 
> $400 seems fair.( depending on inspection) a 724 is versatile than a bigger or smaller blower IMO.


I asked him for the model and serial number. We'll see...

Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## jpor1018 (Aug 22, 2018)

Looks like a clean unit.I saw an Ariens ST 740 for sale on new haven craigslist for $400 also clean.A lot of clean name brand machines for $400-$600. Good luck with whatever you buy


----------



## arienskids (Jan 26, 2018)

that ariens 724 is a 200 dollar machine tops around here. tiny tires a 7hp engine a small impeller fan and a short bucket are a bad combination for our new england weather, especially since we get a lot of wet heavy snow around here. good for a tiny paved driveway i guess but not much else


----------



## aveteam (Sep 3, 2018)

Well we don't get snow like you guys in New England for sure! Usually 4 to 12 inches of powder, occasionally some wet stuff. So no real need of a big burly monster blower. 

Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## RLange (Sep 13, 2018)

I would be all over that 11528LE


----------



## melson (Feb 9, 2015)

While I agree with the majority suggesting you negotiate for the more expensive machines... if you're stuck on your budget then you could offer a lowball price on the 724 and see what happens.
That being said, what I suggest -based upon your snowfall comments- is another single-stage; if you're willing to up your budget for a better two-stage then I think you should consider another single-stage. You just can't beat those lightweight wonders for moving snow quickly and easily, and they'll move more snow than many 'two-stage' guys want to admit.


----------



## aveteam (Sep 3, 2018)

I figured I should give you all an update. After playing Craigslist e-mail tag for a few days on different units I decided to float the owner of the 724 an offer I felt comfortable with and it was substantially lower than asking price. When we went to pick it up we discovered it belonged to the parents of a good friend of our kids! Small world. It's in very good shape mechanically, it's barely been used, just needs the usual maintenance/adjustments. They moved into a townhome that has grounds maintenance and didn't need it anymore. 

After considering storage space in our garage and the area to clear, I decided I didn't really need anything bigger. Plus this one was local. Looking forward to getting it ship shape for the season! And thanks all for your help.


Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------

